# European Agility Championships - WHAT were they thinking?



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Honestly, I would have NEVER EVER competed under these circumstances. 

This is madness.... so much about "The dog comes first"...


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Wow! A dog could easily break a leg or worse here. What are these people thinking?!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

The honest answer is probably "We came from all over the world to compete."

I kind of think of it like Kerri Strug taking that last vault even though she had broken her leg already...and then she proceeded to break it...worse.

Now, I'm not saying what they're doing is right as the dogs don't get to make the decision...but the thinking is the same.

Kerri Strug fought through tremendous pain and stuck a landing that shattered her leg, presented herself to the judges...and then collapsed in a heap.

Why?

"I worked this hard to get here. Why wouldn't I?"


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Honestly... it's selfish thinking because the dogs don't get to make the choice. 

Even if we trained that hard to make it to the championships is it really worth the price to risk the dogs health? Is it really worth the price that the dog might break a leg while competing and may have to be put to sleep?

If it is my own health I'd risk, that'd be okay but we all have a responsibility towards our companions.
And what is even worse... out of ca. fourhundred people only 14 didn't compete...


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I have competed in the rain and the mud and so have most agility people. There are wipe outs when it's muddy and when it's dry, you just don't get to see it in slow motion and in bunches like in these videos. You will notice that the people wiping out are the ones not wearing cleats.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

I don't have a problem necessarily with the slipping or the rain...it happens. I know someone who had their leg broken by a dog on a recall that couldn't stop. I've seen dogs face plant off the Aframe going for the dumbbell in good conditions. Sports are physical and entail certain physical risks. 

What bothers me is the depth of the mud. That's what strikes me as irresponsible and unsafe. A dog could definitely break a leg.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Elaine said:


> I have competed in the rain and the mud and so have most agility people. There are wipe outs when it's muddy and when it's dry, you just don't get to see it in slow motion and in bunches like in these videos. You will notice that the people wiping out are the ones not wearing cleats.


While the video clearly shows extreme conditions (probably cause SO many dogs/handlers ran the same path) I have also run in very rainy wet conditions with my dogs. Winds so high the small dogs got blown off equipment!

It's a choice we all have to make on that day with that dog. The CRAZY fast dogs who refuse to analyze the footing conditions and only have a SUPER HIGH SPEED when on course probably had the worst runs. The smarter dogs that adjusted probably did much better. 

When you speed that much time and money to compete to make it to trials like this, it must be hard to pull out.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> While the video clearly shows extreme conditions (probably cause SO many dogs/handlers ran the same path) I have also run in very rainy wet conditions with my dogs. Winds so high the small dogs got blown off equipment!
> 
> It's a choice we all have to make on that day with that dog. The CRAZY fast dogs who refuse to analyze the footing conditions and only have a SUPER HIGH SPEED when on course probably had the worst runs. The smarter dogs that adjusted probably did much better.
> 
> When you speed that much time and money to compete to make it to trials like this, it must be hard to pull out.


I believe that that is the moment where every dog owner shoes his true face about what is more important to him/her.

It's the same in horse jumping. My sister is a passionate horse jumper and she puts a lot of money and training into competing but whenever she sees that the field is under water and mud she pulls out and she is competing in the highest class possible. No trophy is worth the risk hurting your champion.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Mrs.K said:


> I believe that that is the moment where every dog owner shoes his true face about what is more important to him/her.


It does. But I have to say my dogs have NEVER been injured at an agility trial, no matter the weather. The little dogs I saw blown off the dogwalk due to the high winds? Dramatic at the time for the bystanders and handler, but NONE of the dogs I saw come off were injured (or seemed to particularly care  )

But out in my yard or on walks in the woods? The strains/sprains/cuts/stitches they have earned........... the vet loves us!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I must agree.

I've run dogs in the rain, and I often fear for my own safety than theirs.

Strauss has taken a digger off the dog walk just in training. This sport does not come without risk. No sport does.

And quite frankly, this is no different from schutzhund in terms of dogs that run for the pure love of the sport. If dogs could talk, I'd bet you 99% of them would cuss out their human if they refused to let them run.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

I'd let them cuss me out then. There is just a point where you have to pull out. 

There will be always trials, but there is only one Yukon, one Zenzy and one Indra and I'd rather loose a trophy instead of one of my dogs just because I wanted to compete under irresponsible conditions. 

Sometimes it's just not worth it.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

*shrugs* I've run my dogs in mud and rain, and I'd run them again. If there's a "pool" out in the course, well...I get to walk it first to see how deep it is! But running agility is probably the only time Strauss doesn't care about getting dirty 

You should see him pussyfoot through the mud otherwise. It's ridiculous.


----------

